
Show HN: Postead – A fast-moving imageboard where your votes matter - postead
https://postead.com/
======
postead
Hi folks,

I wanted to share a quarantine project I’ve been working on and finally just
released on Google Play Store. Any feedback on the app functionality or the
idea itself would be much appreciated as I plan to continue improving the
project. Also feel free to ask any questions and I’ll do my best to answer
them as well as possible!

What is postead?

postead is a fast-moving imageboard where your votes and participation matter.
With every refresh, the user is shown 15 posts which were most recently
interacted with (submitted or commented on). This means that only the most
relevant and engaging posts stay at the top, while others get lost forever to
the flow of time. Users also have the option to upvote/downvote a post. If a
post's upvote/downvote ratio falls below a certain point, the post gets
deleted forever.

This gives the users a democratic power over the content that stays relevant.
While every post is assigned to a channel, nobody owns the channel itself.
This means channels don't have moderators, just the community moderating
itself. Use channels to form communities and find people with similar
interests.

Another important feature of postead is that posts that haven't been
interacted with in over an hour get deleted from our servers forever. An
automatic system deletes all of the images and comments associated with the
original post, as well as the post itself. Only flow remains.

Flow is the is the postead equivalent to Reddit's karma - it's a way to score
posts, comments and content in general. After posts and comments get deleted
flow remains and users can keep track of the total amount of flow they have
accumulated over time.

[https://postead.com/](https://postead.com/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/postead/](https://www.reddit.com/r/postead/)

